# Knicks targets - 8 players



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote some of the information from New York Daily News.

Lamar Odom

He's having trouble co-existing with Kobe Bryant, which for obvious reasons makes Odom available. If the Knicks are serious about playing a quicker style and spreading the floor with shooters, Odom would be a great addition. He can play power forward, run the offense and create mismatches. Odom had shoulder surgery two days ago but should be ready for camp.

Wally Szczerbiak

A talented small forward who would like nothing more than to return home. He's also a favorite of his Long Island neighbor, Jim Dolan. Knicks tried last summer to trade Kurt Thomas for Szczerbiak.

Al Harrington

A favorite of Isiah Thomas, who coached him in Indiana. Harrington could give the Knicks a low-post presence. Hawks GM Billy Knight already burned Thomas by trading Rasheed Wallace to Detroit and Antoine Walker in successive years. Maybe that's what Thomas, Knight and Frank Murphy, Thomas' right hand man, were all laughing about in the tunnel late Sunday as Atlanta was humiliating the Knicks.

Erick Dampier

The Knicks have been trying to acquire the veteran center for three years and with Dallas always re-tooling its roster Dampier could be available again. Two other trade possibilities are the Blazers' Zach Randolph and the Clippers' Elton Brand.

Ray Allen

The best free agent on the market but the chances of the Knicks getting involved are slim because Seattle would have to do a sign-and-trade and the Knicks don't have enough pieces to land someone as gifted as Allen. The same can also be said of another free agent shooting guard, Michael Redd.

Zydrunas Ilgauskas

The Cavs' free agent center will attract plenty of interest around the league as will Washington's Kwame Brown. Again, however, what do the Knicks have other than Kurt Thomas, to give anyone?

Stromile Swift

The athletic free agent forward is on the Nets' radar screen and exactly the type of player Isiah Thomas covets. 

Damon Stoudamire

If the Knicks don't draft a point guard, Stoudamire would interest Thomas, who originally drafted him in Toronto.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Today news: Knicks may trade their superstar - Marbury

I read it somewhere.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Erick Dampier
> 
> The Knicks have been trying to acquire the veteran center for three years and with Dallas always re-tooling its roster Dampier could be available again. Two other trade possibilities are the Blazers' Zach Randolph and the Clippers' Elton Brand.


Maybe the Knicks should stick to players who might actually be available. Was the idiot who wrote this looking to make his list look longer?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only deal I can see happening with New York would be this one:

Nick Van Exel (who can be waived before the season if the Team Option is not picked up)
Derek Anderson 
Theo Ratliff 

for 

Kurt Thomas
Tim Thomas 
Penny Hardaway

Gives Portland two expiring contracts (in Tim and Penny) and a capable replacement for the eventual loss of Abdur-Rahim and a good solid citizen veteran in Kurt Thomas. It also allows Portland to get out from under the albatross contracts of Ratlfif and Anderson.

Why the Knicks do it? Because Ratliff would be a good fit in NY, with what they already have there. Ariza is ready to be the starter and with Houston still on the books for 3 more years, it won't be until the summer of '08 before Houston, Anderson, Ratliff, JYD, Maurice Taylor are all gone from the payroll, so accumulating more payroll doesn't mean much, if they can get a legitimate defensive 5 man. 

This is just the kind of deal that Isiah would do and Portland would have the luxury of trying to trade Thomas to Philadelphia (for Mashburn) if the Sixers are looking for some SF help, with Korver more than likely leaving. Someone is going to want the two expiring contracts of Penny and Thomas (or they could be just bought out). Either way, next year is a major rebuilding year in Portland and they might as well play the young players.

And my trade does work on RealGm.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Knicks are so disgraceful at this point. They are in cap hell. They suck. Nobody up front knows what they are doing. Bad situation I don't see getting better no matter what this summer.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> The Knicks are so disgraceful at this point. They are in cap hell. They suck. Nobody up front knows what they are doing. Bad situation I don't see getting better no matter what this summer.


I disagree.

I think it is easier for Knicks to make the P next season than Wolves and Lakers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> The only deal I can see happening with New York would be this one:
> 
> Nick Van Exel (who can be waived before the season if the Team Option is not picked up)
> Derek Anderson
> ...


This trade is pretty harsh on the Knicks. Taking on 2 bad contracts in Ratliff and Anderson while giving away their $28 million expiring deals... and losing Kurt Thomas. The Knicks are a poor enough rebounding team as it is, getting Ratliff wouldn't help. They also lose their most consistent jump shooter, Kurt Thomas. Like you said, someone will want the expiring contracts of Penny and Thomas so the Knicks will look to gain picks or prospects by trading those two and probably taking on some bad contracts in a package.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Agreed. I can't imagine the Knicks agreeing to this trade. Why would they replace Kurt Thomas with Ratliff if they are already such a poor rebounding side? Kurt is the only good rebounder they have. They do need a backup for Marbury, but surely they can do better than Derek Anderson and Nick Van Exel for those whopping huge expiring contracts?


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Lamar Odom
> 
> He's having trouble co-existing with Kobe Bryant, which for obvious reasons makes Odom available. If the Knicks are serious about playing a quicker style and spreading the floor with shooters, Odom would be a great addition. He can play power forward, run the offense and create mismatches. Odom had shoulder surgery two days ago but should be ready for camp.


It has more to do with the fact that Kobe's and Odom's games overlap. He's not having trouble co-existing with Bryant, to my knowledge, but he's having problems with the way the plays are run. Kobe and Odom both tend to dominate the ball, and that doesn't work. I think that surgery locked Odom there, and Kobe can play off the ball much better than Odom can. I wouldn't be surprised if its a much better system next year...



> Wally Szczerbiak
> 
> A talented small forward who would like nothing more than to return home. He's also a favorite of his Long Island neighbor, Jim Dolan. Knicks tried last summer to trade Kurt Thomas for Szczerbiak.


Rumored every year. Still never happens. Next.



> Al Harrington
> 
> A favorite of Isiah Thomas, who coached him in Indiana. Harrington could give the Knicks a low-post presence. Hawks GM Billy Knight already burned Thomas by trading Rasheed Wallace to Detroit and Antoine Walker in successive years. Maybe that's what Thomas, Knight and Frank Murphy, Thomas' right hand man, were all laughing about in the tunnel late Sunday as Atlanta was humiliating the Knicks.


They want to play him as an undersixed power forward? Perfect match for the Knicks. Deal!



> Erick Dampier
> 
> The Knicks have been trying to acquire the veteran center for three years and with Dallas always re-tooling its roster Dampier could be available again. Two other trade possibilities are the Blazers' Zach Randolph and the Clippers' Elton Brand.


It's rather hard to attain the unattainable...



> Ray Allen
> 
> The best free agent on the market but the chances of the Knicks getting involved are slim because Seattle would have to do a sign-and-trade and the Knicks don't have enough pieces to land someone as gifted as Allen. The same can also be said of another free agent shooting guard, Michael Redd.


No money, and even though its Isiah, I'm pretty sure they don't want to give 100 mil to a three point specialist...Remember what happened last time?




> Zydrunas Ilgauskas
> 
> The Cavs' free agent center will attract plenty of interest around the league as will Washington's Kwame Brown. Again, however, what do the Knicks have other than Kurt Thomas, to give anyone?


Again. What money or interest can they draw?



> Stromile Swift
> 
> The athletic free agent forward is on the Nets' radar screen and exactly the type of player Isiah Thomas covets.


THey already have too many forwards anyway. Enough of this. Besides, where's the cash?



> Damon Stoudamire
> 
> If the Knicks don't draft a point guard, Stoudamire would interest Thomas, who originally drafted him in Toronto.


Undersized player at a filled position. Will fit right in...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> This trade is pretty harsh on the Knicks. Taking on 2 bad contracts in Ratliff and Anderson while giving away their $28 million expiring deals... and losing Kurt Thomas. The Knicks are a poor enough rebounding team as it is, getting Ratliff wouldn't help. They also lose their most consistent jump shooter, Kurt Thomas. Like you said, someone will want the expiring contracts of Penny and Thomas so the Knicks will look to gain picks or prospects by trading those two and probably taking on some bad contracts in a package.


What about the trades this year? I mean it's like a bad version of Live. Who is Isiah going to be able to trade Penny or Tim for? I doubt it's much, so he's going to have to eat a bad contract to get it done. Not to mention the only teams that are horrible in terms of the cap happen to Portland and Dallas. Going to be hard. At least they get a 5 man.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Watch the Knicks trade their 1st rounders for Ron Artest (yeah I stole this from HKF).


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

the knicks are just a team of high hopes and dreams. They have potential players that don;t live up to their potential year in and year out.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> What about the trades this year? I mean it's like a bad version of Live. Who is Isiah going to be able to trade Penny or Tim for? I doubt it's much, so he's going to have to eat a bad contract to get it done. Not to mention the only teams that are horrible in terms of the cap happen to Portland and Dallas. Going to be hard. At least they get a 5 man.


But this trade doesn't even make any sense from Isiah's perspective. He isn't getting any young potential or draft picks, which is what he is obviously looking for. I think next year Golden State will get fed up with Murphy's inability on defense and could deal him to New York for an Tim Thomas and Sweetney. That would atleast make sense, considering they still have Biedrins in the paint.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

HKF said:


> This is just the kind of deal that Isiah would do and Portland would have the luxury of trying to trade Thomas to Philadelphia (for Mashburn) if the Sixers are looking for some SF help, with Korver more than likely leaving.


Any reason why Korver would leave? I think the Sixers are prepared to give him the entire mid level exception to keep him.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

When will the Knicks ever learn a way to get out of mediocrity? It's not like the solution's that's tough, and it's not getting guys like Odom, Sczerbiak, or Harrington: 

Trade Marbury/Crawford for guys who's contracts expire at the latest in summer of 2008, struggle and draft high-ceiling players while being very conservative in free agency while waiting for the big contracts to expire... and hope the lure of max-cap room in NYC + some good prospects is enough to convince Lebron to take the qualifying offer to be an unrestricted FA in 2008.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

The Knicks better get their act together before the Nets move to Brooklyn....they wont be the only show in town.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is the trade for Zeke:

Tim Thomas, Penny, 2005 Lottery pick(if not in the top 3)

for 

Lamar Odom, Brian Grant, Devean George, 2005 2nd rounder


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Here is the trade for Zeke:
> 
> Tim Thomas, Penny, 2005 Lottery pick(if not in the top 3)
> 
> ...


That trade makes zero sense for the Lakers. They give away their best trade piece for couple more swingmen. The Lakers have 2 large holes at the 1 and 4 spots, If anyone gets traded, my guess is that they try and plug those holes first.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Is there any player NY doesn't target?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Isiah has been acquiring some draft picks for the future, a couple from the Spurs in the Rose trade. Maybe just maybe he now has a clue that piling on players with that mess is just a waste of time. If I am Isiah, I let the bad contracts run out or run down to 1-2 years left, acquire more draft picks, possibly make a few trades, and totally rebuild. 5 years of smart moves and patience could do it, and the league would be much better off with a winning Knicks club.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

bballlife said:


> Isiah has been acquiring some draft picks for the future, a couple from the Spurs in the Rose trade. Maybe just maybe he now has a clue that piling on players with that mess is just a waste of time. If I am Isiah, I let the bad contracts run out or run down to 1-2 years left, acquire more draft picks, possibly make a few trades, and totally rebuild. 5 years of smart moves and patience could do it, and the league would be much better off with a winning Knicks club.


I don't think the knicks ownership has the patience to wait five years to get better especially building through the draft is no guarantee if you suck at drafting ie Rob Babcock. the knicks are in cap hell for a long time with H2o and "the best point guard in the league"  Taking up most of the cap more than 50%. The knicks are in trouble unless they somehow have a miracle and get a good draft pick soon.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

BBallFan said:


> When will the Knicks ever learn a way to get out of mediocrity? It's not like the solution's that's tough, and it's not getting guys like Odom, Sczerbiak, or Harrington:
> 
> Trade Marbury/Crawford for guys who's contracts expire at the latest in summer of 2008, struggle and draft high-ceiling players while being very conservative in free agency while waiting for the big contracts to expire... and hope the lure of max-cap room in NYC + some good prospects is enough to convince Lebron to take the qualifying offer to be an unrestricted FA in 2008.


I actually think this is one of the best solutions to NY's problems I've read in a long time. They MUST get out of cap hell in any way possible. And if it means giving up Marbury and Crawford for nothing so be it. The funny thing this is exactly what Phoenix did last year. They traded Marbury/Hardaway for not a whole lot in return (2 first rounders were nice, plus some young guys... probably got more than they diserved but then again you're talking about Isiah Thomas). Phoenix ended up trading both picks and all the young guys for more cap space (Goog's trade plus friggin Jahidi "Crap" White.. thank god they're no longer Suns), they also got Jim Jackson for Lampe and Jacobsen (Lampe was part of the NY trade). So pretty much all Phoenix got in return for Marbury (Hardaway was an addition by subtraction so really they were glad to lose him) was a ton of cap space, Jim Jackson, and Milos Vujacic (who may never play for the Suns... he's still in Europe..). However with the cap space they nabbed Nash and Quentin Richardson and they have cap room to resign Johnson and Amare. So really they got more than it looks straight out. 

Anyways this is exactly what the Knicks have to do. The great thing is they'll be so crappy after trading their best player and one of their other key guys that they'll have great draft picks for a long time. However if they keep those guys they might just keep grabbing the #13 pick or so in the draft and never be able to find a impact guy all the while staying in cap hell. 

However before anything else they need to do one thing: Fire Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

bballlife said:


> That trade makes zero sense for the Lakers. They give away their best trade piece for couple more swingmen. The Lakers have 2 large holes at the 1 and 4 spots, If anyone gets traded, my guess is that they try and plug those holes first.


I actually don't think its that bad. If LA decides that Kobe and Odom cannot co-exist (I think they could with a good coach to orchestrate things), this gives them 2 expiring contracts and an additional lottery draft pick. It also gets them out from under Grants huge contract. Lets them be a player in free agency (and we all know LA is attractive to free agents, despite what some people might think about Kobe).

I'm not sure I'd do this as I still think the Kobe-Odom tandem could work, but its not a bad trade if they decide otherwise.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

bballlife said:


> That trade makes zero sense for the Lakers. They give away their best trade piece for couple more swingmen. The Lakers have 2 large holes at the 1 and 4 spots, If anyone gets traded, my guess is that they try and plug those holes first.


Makes plenty of sense to me. They keep Butler, who is a much more valuable trade piece than Odom. They get $28 million in expiring contracts and a first round pick. So the Lakers will be a major player next offseason with around $20 million in cap space after they give Butler an extension.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

So the Lakers cut a year off Brain Grant's monster contract. They also add 2 more swing players who don't address any of the team’s biggest problems. They also give up their 2nd best player, potential AS in Odom. George goes in the trade too. Believe it or not, he still has some trade value in this league. All for what?

Cap space is overvalued. You see many more FA's sticking around than leaving. Mainly because they can sign for more cash, sign & trades are rare.

The most consistent way to build up a team is trades and the draft imo. 

*Essentially, this trade looks like Odom for a lottery pick, and cap space a year early. *

Doesnt look too good.


----------

